# Im not a skunk im a dog :oP



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Got some pics of Havoc curled up in front of the fire with the dogs just before :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

awww bless him :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i know all the others are curled up under the couch but oh no not Havoc he is laid out in front of the fire with the dogs :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

now that is so cute they must all be so close:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Havoc just keeps getting cuter and cuter, looks like he's more than happy chillin' with his pack :no1:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah havoc is pretty close to the dogs as he has been brought up with them since an ickle bub :flrt:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats sooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL butter does melt though :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww Emma! He is such a sweeite! :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Very cute and relaxed. Noticed the gas fire Emma, not sure if you are aware but skunk spray is highly flammable so best not to startle him.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Very cute and relaxed. Noticed the gas fire Emma, not sure if you are aware but skunk spray is highly flammable so best not to startle him.


 
Yeah lol Havocs pretty bomb proof now its siku i have to watch he has a tendancy of the odd wooft now an then 

i usually only have the fire on for an hour just while the central heating is kickin in cos its been sooooooooooo cold 

but yeah i can imagine it being highly flamable just by the smell of it :lol2:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats so cute! My ferrets tend to cuddle into wolfs belly fur :lol2:


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Fixx said:


> Very cute and relaxed. Noticed the gas fire Emma, not sure if you are aware but skunk spray is highly flammable so best not to startle him.


very cute - and i would not to have been the person who worked out the flammable thing - or the poor skunk that was involved!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

davebrum said:


> very cute - and i would not to have been the person who worked out the flammable thing - or the poor skunk that was involved!


what ?????

i take it your a fireperson................


you actually think i would do anything to harm my animals :bash::bash:


if i knew there was a risk of him spraying the fire wouldnt be on ..................havoc is pretty much bomb proof 

now if it was siku laying there i wouldn have the fire on 





Its a shame when people come on a thread to pull it to bits :bash:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

|Emm me thinks you have misread davebrums post - possibly because he missed the word "like" lol

it should read in my opinion - I would not liked to have been the person who worked out the flammable thing :whistling2:

So I read it as funny......imagine being the 1st person to find out skunk squirt is flammable & imagine the poor skunks face too.......

Nothing was aimed at you as far as I can see.......it was just a humourus comment


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The curse of the written word strikes again :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> what ?????
> 
> i take it your a fireperson................
> 
> ...


up until your post i dont see it being pulled - as charlie pointed out i saw a funny side there. it would be interesting to see how it was discovered that the spray itself was flammable, that requires a spraying skunk and a flame in one place!

and reading back i didn't mention the fire or your chin  (sits back to await apology and watch her hackles come down)


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> what ?????
> 
> i take it your a fireperson................
> 
> ...


 
LMAO @ defensiveness! I read it correctly instantly, even with the mistake.

Someone needs to supress their guilty conscience me thinks :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

davebrum said:


> up until your post i dont see it being pulled - as charlie pointed out i saw a funny side there. it would be interesting to see how it was discovered that the spray itself was flammable, that requires a spraying skunk and a flame in one place!
> 
> and reading back i didn't mention the fire or your *chin*  (sits back to await apology and watch her hackles come down)


Its a skunk :Na_Na_Na_Na:

chins dont have the spray effect :Na_Na_Na_Na:

yes i have read it back and im *sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:*

as just after i posted that my laptops battery died............

I couldnt recharge it lol as my mains cable had an accident :lol2:

so i have had to go out an get one :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Crownan said:


> LMAO @ defensiveness! I read it correctly instantly, even with the mistake.
> 
> Someone needs to supress their guilty conscience me thinks :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


funny how you only ever pop up when theres a drama :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Emmajchins dont have the spray effect :Na_Na_Na_Na:
yes i have read it back and im [B said:


> sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:[/B]


Grr cant ya see im brain washed by my current main interest - chinchillas  Breed and show them - and got a LOT of them <G> Need the skunk im getting to give me something else to focus on animal wise <G>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

davebrum said:


> Grr cant ya see im brain washed by my current main interest - chinchillas  Breed and show them - and got a LOT of them <G> Need the skunk im getting to give me something else to focus on animal wise <G>


Hmmmm so then you will be.....................dah darrrrrrrrrrrr...............

The chin man :no1::lol2:

yeah i know what you mean haha 

though chins are just adorable lil fluff balls :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> though chins are just adorable lil fluff balls :flrt::2thumb:


LOL you have to love them to have as many as me - I run a rescue for them as well as breeding and showing, we handled over 400 last year with many needing round the clock care.

Will be nice to have skunk - they see mfar more self-sufficient and independent - if more troublseome with it because of the inquisitiveness. 

The other half wanted a cat me a dog - the skunk is a sort of compromise


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

davebrum said:


> LOL you have to love them to have as many as me - I run a rescue for them as well as breeding and showing, we handled over 400 last year with many needing round the clock care.
> 
> Will be nice to have skunk - they see mfar more self-sufficient and independent - if more troublseome with it because of the inquisitiveness.
> 
> The other half wanted a cat me a dog - the skunk is a sort of compromise


LOL troublesome is an underestimation hee hee 

be prepared for the havoc they reap :no1:

Yeah i have to admit they are fantastic if you are prepared for them lol 

My living room looks like a bomb site when i come down in the morn an havoc managed to get into the bathroom the other night :lol2:
he only turned the bin out full of toilet tubes and killed about 10 full toilet rolls 

you definately have to have a sense of humour to own skunks thats for sure :lol2::lol2:

wow as well thats alot of chins yeah they seem to have become a disposable pet along with many others  such a shame


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

it says a lot about skunks that you've called him havoc!! lol 
but they're so cool, I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kirsten said:


> it says a lot about skunks that you've called him havoc!! lol
> but they're so cool, I WANT ONE!!!


 
LOL yeah well i have a chaos as well :whistling2:

hmmm cant think why as they are such saints :whistling2: NOT :lol2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cute, is that a Working Cocker in the first 2 pics? Looks like a Spaniel..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Cute, is that a Working Cocker in the first 2 pics? Looks like a Spaniel..


 
Meggy is a working bred English springer............she was runty though an is half the size she should be


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. I have similar ones of the baby I bred last year half buried under one of my dogs. Skunks sure are characters.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stoaty said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing. I have similar ones of the baby I bred last year half buried under one of my dogs. Skunks sure are characters.


 
Ooooo you so have to get them uploaded an put on hun :flrt::flrt:

Oh they bloomin well are reeeet lil monkies :lol2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Meggy is a working bred English springer............she was runty though an is half the size she should be


Ahh, it's just from the photos. Looks like a Cocker because of the size. Lovely anyway. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Ahh, it's just from the photos. Looks like a Cocker because of the size. Lovely anyway. :2thumb:


yeah she is only ver small for her breed bless her still as loopy as a normal sized springer would be though LOL


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

are skunks like ferrets in behaviour?as this is what i've been led to believe. i know they are fairly close genetically speaking, but that means nothing for behaviour, lol.

they just seem such sweeties and i'm a right sucker for something unusual.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

this is amzing i never thought you could keep a skunk as a pet, rnt they wild?
do they not attack or sctrach u or is it like a dog? sorry im being thick 
but im curious :lol2:

V.cute tho


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kirsten said:


> are skunks like ferrets in behaviour?as this is what i've been led to believe. i know they are fairly close genetically speaking, but that means nothing for behaviour, lol.
> 
> they just seem such sweeties and i'm a right sucker for something unusual.


hmmm hard to say i dont think they are anything like ferrets tbh in their behaviour but i suppose in some aspects they are a lil 

but i would never compare a skunk to a ferret as they are a totally different ball game lol



sophs87 said:


> this is amzing i never thought you could keep a skunk as a pet, rnt they wild?
> do they not attack or sctrach u or is it like a dog? sorry im being thick
> but im curious :lol2:
> 
> V.cute tho


 
yeps skunks can be kept as pets they dont tend to use their claws for scratching but the have a fantastic set of teeth that hurt if they do bite 

skunks are pretty good temprement wise though like any animal can have their off leave me alone days 

they are hard work very destructive.........poo everywhere...........sleep in in run through it lol

they eat for england an triple comes out the back end 

they can be intergrated in with some other animals takes time an patience though :lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW! how much are they?
would love to meet one one day !!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

not cheap, average probably seems to be around 500 pound, then theres of course the distruction, there care and that, alot of research is needed and its not to be taken lightly


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

A very convincing skunk


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sitting_duck said:


> A very convincing skunk


 
hmmm he is actually a hedgehog pretending to be a skunk :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------

